# moving back to the USA with new wife



## kerpap (Jun 17, 2013)

I have seen several posts that are similar however I cant seem to find the exact info I need.

I wish to move back to the USA soon. I have a wife (Filipino,Singapore PR) that I would like to move back with however after a lot of confusing research it seems that she is not able to move back with me?
I will need to move back first, then apply for her Visa.

does anyone know a way that we can move together? I called the embassy and they were no help. I emailed and the response was a copy/paste of the same document I read on the US embassy website offering no new info.


----------



## kerpap (Jun 17, 2013)

so you can apply overseas?

I read this on the US department of state website

"*
Is Residence in the U.S. Required for the U.S. Sponsor?*

Yes. As a U.S. sponsor/petitioner, you must maintain your principal residence (also called domicile) in the U.S., which is where you plan to live for the foreseeable future. Living in the U.S. is required for a U.S. sponsor to file the Affidavit of Support, with few exceptions. To learn more, review the Affidavit of Support (I-864 or I-864EZ) Instructions. 
"
since I am an E-pass holder and have lived in Singapore for 4 years, I don't have domicile.


----------



## kerpap (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks a ton!
you have been a massive help!
maybe its the haze but I have had a really hard time trying to figure this out.

go figure, gov. websites are cryptic at best.

thanks again!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kerpap said:


> I have seen several posts that are similar however I cant seem to find the exact info I need.
> 
> I wish to move back to the USA soon. I have a wife (Filipino,Singapore PR) that I would like to move back with however after a lot of confusing research it seems that she is not able to move back with me?
> I will need to move back first, then apply for her Visa.
> ...


Ah, finally somebody who didn't say FILIPINA  

Did she get PR on PTS scheme of FTS scheme ?


----------



## kerpap (Jun 17, 2013)

well, she taught me that when referring to an individual 
male: Filipino (Pinoy)
female: Filipina (Pinay)

when referring to the race as a whole you default to the male:
Filipino/Pinoy

Will her employment/resident status make any difference?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kerpap said:


> well, she taught me that when referring to an individual
> male: Filipino (Pinoy)
> female: Filipina (Pinay)
> 
> ...


Still I have few learned pinoys who insist the word Filipina doesn't exist 



kerpap said:


> Will her employment/resident status make any difference?


For Singapore, possible, but the details are a bit convoluted to put it into words.

For now, worry not.

I understand if you marry her, then you may speed the visa process.


----------



## kerpap (Jun 17, 2013)

yea. 
funny thing, she may be the only Filipino(a) that doesn't want to move to the USA.

she is actually skeptical on the move and would prefer to stay in Singapore.
however,
she and I agree that the culture here plus the high cost of everything is not conducive to raising our children and neither is the Philippines.
so,
we are planning on moving to the U.S. in the next few years.
I am not sure if I can make it that long, I am becoming one of those "Angmo" that cant "Tahan" anymore.
so much unpleasantness is drowning out the nice parts of Singapore.
very sad, I do like this place a lot.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I know more than a few Pinays, who are hesitant to move to US, since they see no future for their own career  Not abnormal 

Why not go to some island, like Batanes, to raise children ? Zero crime  

Or Malaysia ??  

Just idle chatter I am throwing .. 

Back to your query, why not walk to the US Embassy at Napier Road and ask ? May work out better that way.

Anyway, as long as she don't cross the unofficial 180 day cutoff per year, she can always come back to SG !!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Just FYI, USCIS and the U.S. Department of State are involved in something of a spat lately, and Congress hasn't helped. State wanted to bill USCIS for "use" of the embassies, but USCIS didn't want to pay. So the "solution" is that USCIS pulled out of almost all the embassies. Now Americans living abroad have to interact with USCIS mostly via mail and telephone. Most embassies now only handle emergency cases, including the embassy in Singapore.

That's not to say the U.S. embassy staff won't be courteous. In my experience they are. But they lost the USCIS mission, so that'll limit their ability to help at least somewhat.

Since you have children together you'll probably breeze through the process, comparatively speaking.


----------



## sailor 1986 (Jun 18, 2013)

kerpap said:


> I have seen several posts that are similar however I cant seem to find the exact info I need.
> 
> I wish to move back to the USA soon. I have a wife (Filipino,Singapore PR) that I would like to move back with however after a lot of confusing research it seems that she is not able to move back with me?
> I will need to move back first, then apply for her Visa.
> ...


Hey kepkar...Are you a US citizen? If you are? Apply for a fiancée VISA at the US embassy...
What state are you from?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No, a fiancée visa is not at all correct. He's married already.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> No, a fiancée visa is not at all correct. He's married already.


oops. my bad, I overlooked that part.

In which case, a visit to Napier Road is the best recourse, says me ..


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, it probably can't hurt, but USCIS pulled out of Singapore (and most other embassies/consulates) some time ago. I've probably provided as much/same advice as you'd get at the embassy these days.

This is a bureaucratic side effect of Congress's push to promote "user fees" and to charge people (especially poor and middle class people) for as many government services as possible rather than, say, charge corporations even half the tax they paid in the 1950s. The State Department tried to bill USCIS for a share of embassy expenses, USCIS refused, and now most Americans living overseas have to mail green card sponsorship applications to Chicago -- and pay $1500+ to bring their spouses to the U.S. so they can pay more taxes in the U.S. It's madness, sure, and you can "thank" Congress (and who controls it) for the mess.


----------



## sailor 1986 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry...my bad...a visit to nearest US Embassy would help...petition your wife and kids (if not us passport holder yet) for immigrant visa - spouse of US citizen...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Obviously nobody is reading what I wrote. 

Folks, things have changed -- and I explained the background on that. Most embassies no longer accept green card applications, including the embassy in Singapore. The visa part is the last step. Follow the process I described above.

No, you would not get visas for U.S. citizen-children. U.S. citizens must enter the U.S. with passports. Get them CRBAs (Consulate Reports of Birth Abroad) and U.S. passports. Yes, that you'd do at the U.S. embassy or consulate if you live overseas.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Obviously nobody is reading what I wrote.


I did read it .. hence my not repeating the idea of going to Napier Road


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> I did read it .. hence my not repeating the idea of going to Napier Road


I appreciate that. 

I have no objection to anyone visiting Napier Road. It's a fine area of Singapore. However, the U.S. Embassy in Singapore cannot help much with green card applications any more. I expect the staff will be courteous and polite, but their ability to help is organizationally limited nowadays.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> I appreciate that.
> 
> I have no objection to anyone visiting Napier Road. It's a fine area of Singapore. However, the U.S. Embassy in Singapore cannot help much with green card applications any more. I expect the staff will be courteous and polite, but their ability to help is organizationally limited nowadays.


an idle thought .. what about a loud "I am a US Citizen, and I demand that I speak to the relevant counselor ... "

Will that work ?? 

I have seen some guys do that .. and since the US Embassy is US Sovereign property, US Citizens who do such vocal stuff cannot be evicted, I understand


----------

